# Recommand me rca to rca interconnect.



## N15M0

Hi I am looking for interconnect for my GS-1. Any recommendation? Thanks.


----------



## Ampersand

Need more info.

 What headphones and source are you using with the GS-1?


----------



## meat01

www.bluejeanscable.com


----------



## sejarzo

Make your own from Mogami 2534 (starquad) or 2549 (standard balanced)Neglex OFC microphone cable with something like Canare F10 RCA's.

 The F10's cost about $14 for a set of 4, and the bulk cable costs between $0.60 and $1.00/ft, depending on which version you want. Materials for a 6 foot pair would cost you only $25 or so.

 Compared to the cost of some boutique cables, you can probably afford to buy a soldering iron, silver solder, wire strippers, and some CD's with the amount you would save by building your own.


----------



## cisforchooch

Second the blue jeans cable recommendation. There was another thread circulating a few weeks ago on BJC love.


----------



## N15M0

There are no need for those silver or exp cable? Sorry first time shopping for cable.


----------



## mrarroyo

Another Blue Jean Cable happy customer here. At under $35 delivered per pair a nice bargain.


----------



## senns&nonsense

Another Blue Jean nod after making my first purchase from them this week. I bought 10 guage speaker cables that were inexpensive and fantastic and then one pair of their "house" RCA ICs. They are extremely well-made and solid and work well for not too much $.


----------



## Ampersand

I see the BJC 'fanbase' has arrived. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe we should find out his budget and other equipment before recommending a cable?

 EDIT: FWIW, I didn't care for my DIY Mogami 2534 with LOK connectors OR the Canare Starquad with HGA connectors when used on a Glite w/ DPS (which is pretty similar to the GS-1) when used with Grado 225s. WAAAAYYYYYY too thin sounding.


----------



## Icarium

Yeah. What's your price range. While BJC might be a decent sweet spot its not like you can't do bette rif you throw more money at the problem.


----------



## paulllaser

The best ICs I've ever heard, if cost is no object are K-Works Clearhearts. The most reasonably priced/best value are Signal Cable Silver Resolution Refrence ICs.


----------



## Icarium

Hrmm, interesting I've found the Silver Resolution to sound quite thin myself. At their non-introductory price I'd probably rather go with [AK]Zip ICs or Oritek X-1s.


----------



## vcoheda

i like signal cable as well.


----------



## N15M0

Budget is below 100.


----------



## Deiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N15M0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Budget is below 100._

 

Again, recommending Blue Jeans Cable.

 Stellar cable for a great price - Sure, there's better, but BJC holds the crown as the most durable, and the most cost-effective in my books.

 They're not a Belden Certified Assembler for nothing.


----------



## Chu

BJC seems to hold the rare crown that both the "cables matter" and the "cables don't matter" camp often recommend them. For the former they're pretty much the cheapest cables that are built to an "audiophile" standard from a mechanical and electrical point of view. Dor those in the latter camp, many agree they are the point where diminishing returns begin in terms of what a cable can add to your system.


----------



## gz76

I've had great DIY results with Mogami 2549 and Neutrik RCA's. Excellent performers for the price. Worth giving it a try, as it's very affordable and may be perfect for you, and if not, you can always sell them here. If you're after some visual bling (this is important to some people), you can always wrap it in techflex.


----------



## Icarium

BJC probably makes sense at that price then unless you want to check for used stuff on audiogon... can get some pretty darn good deals there on great cables from time to time since sometimes sellers more than halve their prices on mint cables to get them sold.


----------



## vcoheda

i like zu cables as well. good deals on ebay.


----------



## N15M0

What about signal cable?


----------



## Deiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N15M0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about signal cable?_

 

Here's a thread regarding BJC vs Signal Cable.

 Signal Cable seems to be relatively affordable, too.


----------



## Ampersand

To the OP,

 Again, I'll ask what headphones you are mating with the GS-1. Lots of people are giving you recommendations without knowing your system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you are mating your GS-1 with a bright headphone, I would say you are in need of some warmth. (if the GS-1 is similar to the Glite w/DPS, then it's brite, thin, and lacking deep bass) If this is the case, I have lots of recommendations. Otherwise, I'll keep my cable-pushing to myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FWIW, I haven't heard BJC myself. I'm sure they are of decent quality. They definitely have a bandwagon following here. However, there are lots of other manufacturers out there within your price range that offer a quality product. 

 Good Luck, and enjoy the experience. Experimenting with different cables is one of my favorite parts of this hobby.

 mike


----------



## N15M0

I am really sorry. The headphone I am using is HD650.


----------



## Icarium

I dunno about their lower end lines. I've only heard the silver reference which is out of your price range new. Besides I think its heavily dependent on your set up like if you have tooo much warmth that needs to be tamed, but that might just be my opinion.


----------



## andrew3199

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like zu cables as well. good deals on ebay._

 

I also give a thumbs up to the Zu cable. I recently won a pair of the "Zu Oxyfuel's" off E-Bay for $29.


----------



## N15M0

If I am getting the Zu, which one is a better buy in terms of price performance ratio? The Gede or the Oxyfuel? Thanks.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 Lots of people are giving you recommendations without knowing your system. 
 

Because it doesn't matter what his system is


----------



## Pangaea

This guy has some great cables for great prices. He ships quick and answers all questions asap. Its usually the first place I look...

http://stores.ebay.com/Sound-Extremes


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because it doesn't matter what his system is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Plenty would disagree with your statement


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 Plenty would disagree with your statement 
 

And plenty would disagree that his system matters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Without getting into the cables don't matter thing. People have a different perception of what cables sound like. There are too many variables. It is not just that he has a GS-1. You have to look at his source and his headphones and the music he likes. Is there a perfect cable for all of those variables?

 If you look at Edwood's cable test, you will see that everyone has a different perception of what different cables sounds like. Some thought the Radioshack's sounded like silver, while others thought the silver sounded cheap. Everyone's ears are different, and you can't expect a cable that sounds good to you in system like his will sound good to him.

 Blue Jeans Cables will deliver the signal from one component to another at a fair price.


----------



## Chu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you look at Edwood's cable test, you will see that everyone has a different perception of what different cables sounds like. Some thought the Radioshack's sounded like silver, while others thought the silver sounded cheap._

 

And despite that thread the ones who swear by silver arn't telling people to run out and buy radio shack cables. It would be the audio deal of the century!

 At what point do motives come into question?


----------



## N15M0

Actually temporary my setup is squeezebox --> GS-1 --> HD650


----------



## meat01

Temporary? Oh man, you are going to have to get new cables if you change any one of those things


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N15M0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If I am getting the Zu, which one is a better buy in terms of price performance ratio? The Gede or the Oxyfuel? Thanks._

 

the oxyfuel is copper. the gede is silver. people generally say that copper gives a warmer, fuller sound and that silver is leaner but higher in detail.


----------



## Ichinichi

audio art IC3s 

 My humble self and several other much more prominent and senior members sport these underpriced gems.


----------



## fatcat28037

i emailed headroom and asked about RCA to RCA interconnects, Mike sent me this link.

http://www.headphone.com:80/products...nnects-1ft.php


----------



## vcoheda

kimber makes good cables. not cheap though.


----------



## N15M0

If my system setup is squeezebox --> GS-1 --> HD650 you all would advice me to go with silver or copper cable? Thanks.


----------



## john_deere_boy

"Big-ups" to Signal cables. I have the silver reference and love them. BTW, their power cords are awsome. Another choice would be AudioQuest Coral interconnects. They come in at about $40 and are not bad.


----------



## Ampersand

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N15M0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Budget is below 100._

 

You could buy a pair of BJC LC-1's for $30ish AND a pair of say,... Audioquest Black Mamba's (or Kimber Kable's PBJ) for $70ish. Decide for yourself, then sell the other.

 It's quite clear, the BJC will be easy to resell on this board.


----------



## N15M0

Anyone tried this? Saw this on a local audio shop.


----------



## Ampersand

They certainly look nice, and I like HGA, but I thought your budget was under $100.

 If you're willing to part with the money I say go for it! Make sure you come back and tell us how they sound.


----------



## N15M0

So HGA is a good choice? Cos I happen to came across this pair of lovely interconnect at my local audio shop that guy was recommending me this pair of interconnect so I came in and ask for some comments. But if I am not mistaken, the silver spirits still fall below my budget


----------



## vcoheda

HGA are nice cables, if within your budget.


----------



## N15M0

So the HGA silverspirits is a better choice compare to the rest?


----------



## drarthurwells

The best IC for under $200 is very inexpensive:

http://www.tweekgeek.com/product.asp?pf_id=CTSilverAV

 Compare favorably to cables costing even more than $200

 One of the best kept secrets in hi-fi - a no-brainer.


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drarthurwells* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best IC for under $200 is very inexpensive:

http://www.tweekgeek.com/product.asp?pf_id=CTSilverAV

 Compare favorably to cables costing even more than $200

 One of the best kept secrets in hi-fi - a no-brainer._

 

they sell s/pdif cables for analog use. that is probably the last cable i would buy, esp when BJC or Zu are around the same price.


----------



## majkel

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they sell s/pdif cables for analog use. that is probably the last cable i would buy, esp when BJC or Zu are around the same price._

 

x2. Any digital coaxial cable I have tried, accompanied with Neutrik RCA gold plated plugs, delivered average to mediocre performance including in the comparison the stock cables which you sometimes receive with the CD player. If somebody could confirm this cable sounds so amazing and give the examples of other well known cables which fall short to this silver digital one, then I could consider it. Whatever I try to compare from around 50$ range and below to my good'n'old IXOS 104 comes out inferior. Will Zu or BJC be better? I'm actually looking for another decent interconnect. As I'm a DIYer, what would you recommend as a pure cable sold per meter? I heard much good about Klotz La Grange series, Procab and Sommer. Could anybody comment this? Thanks!


----------



## recca

If you can DIY at all I suggest getting some VenHaus Puslar cable and a set of Eichmann Bullet plugs and do em up yourself. Very smooth and neutral cable. I think you can do it for under $100 depending on how long of a cable you need.


----------



## zipdisk

How do folk regard Dimarzio ICs?


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zipdisk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do folk regard Dimarzio ICs?_

 

Very highly. a no brainer, can stand up against much more expensive cables. But, it is not as good as a good reference series Nordost cable, wich i use myself. But in that price range, i think one of the best and quite neutral cable.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vcoheda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they sell s/pdif cables for analog use. that is probably the last cable i would buy, esp when BJC or Zu are around the same price._

 

Coax cables are seen as one of the best signal cables for IC's or internal wiring!


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gz76* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've had great DIY results with Mogami 2549 and Neutrik RCA's. Excellent performers for the price. Worth giving it a try, as it's very affordable and may be perfect for you, and if not, you can always sell them here. If you're after some visual bling (this is important to some people), you can always wrap it in techflex._

 

Either Mogami cable is an excellent starting point!

 The only advantage to using Mogami 2534 starquad is that, in an environment with high potential for interference, the performance _might _be superior--the 2549 standard balanced cable has lower intercondutor capacitance, so it _might _show a bit flatter response on long runs.

 On the other hand, remember that these cables are often used in 50 to 100 ft runs for mic-level signals, where minute amounts of degradation are amplified to a much larger degree than in short interconnects in most hobbyists' systems. 

 I don't put any stock in comments that such cables sound "thin". The most highly regarded recording labels that do direct-to-DSD, non-compressed, non-EQ'd recordings use Mogami virtually exclusively in their mic cabling and recording systems. Those recordings don't sound "thin" after passing through hundreds of feet of the stuff.

 To the OP, I have a general comment.......just take a look at the huge number of expensive IC's that are available used on Audiogon or here on Head-Fi. If there was a clear advantage to any of them, why would so many hobbyists be trying to sell what they have to find something better?

 Could it be that they are searching for a solution in need of a problem, perhaps?

 Your own ears should be the judge.


----------



## majkel

recca, 2~3 ft is enough. 

 tourmaline, my IXOS 104 is a coax audio cable, which means other parameters were optimised than impedance which doesn't matter for audio. Digital and cable TV cables have 50, 75 or 110 ohms of impedance to prevent high frequency signals to be reflected and echoed between inputs and outputs of the same impedance. In audio those impedances are significantly higher, especially on the input side. That's why it's more a kind of a lucky strike to find a digital cable sounding well.


----------



## tourmaline

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majkel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_recca, 2~3 ft is enough. 

 tourmaline, my IXOS 104 is a coax audio cable, which means other parameters were optimised than impedance which doesn't matter for audio. Digital and cable TV cables have 50, 75 or 110 ohms of impedance to prevent high frequency signals to be reflected and echoed between inputs and outputs of the same impedance. In audio those impedances are significantly higher, especially on the input side. That's why it's more a kind of a lucky strike to find a digital cable sounding well._

 

Some regard coax audio cable better then the regular type of cables.

 I use special made signal cables. Very fine multistrand litz pure silver wire.


----------



## majkel

I agree. coax cable is screened from electromagnetic interference, star-quad not necessarily. I just wanted to point out that it has got to be an audio coax cable, not any coax - for others to know. 
 Multistrand is a good solution - lower skin effect in each strand and more flexibility. However, for acoustic frequencies the skin effect doesn't matter in the IC's.


----------



## epaludo

I'm using a DiMarzio High Definition RCA-to-RCA cable. It's 3 feet long, very well build and it sounds very good ...


----------



## sejarzo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *majkel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. coax cable is screened from electromagnetic interference, star-quad not necessarily._

 

One can certainly buy unshielded star-quad speaker cable........but Canare, Mogami, Gepco, Gotham, and Belden mic/line level star-quads are all shielded, as far as I can tell. The shield has to be there for the ground pin in the balanced connection, right?


----------



## vcoheda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *epaludo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using a DiMarzio High Definition RCA-to-RCA cable. It's 3 feet long, very well build and it sounds very good ..._

 

i was looking at these cables a while back. did you ever compare them to the M-Path. those were actually the ones i was looking at.


----------

